

Yokie: People-powered Search + Discovery using Twitter - phelo
http://yok.ie
Experimental search and discovery platform Yokie uses stuff that groups of people share on Twitter, bypassing the traditional crawler search-engine paradigm. Sign up with a Twitter account here http://yok.ie.
======
Irishsteve
Interesting concept

